

Something to think about: developing world and science - sachmanb
http://www.badscience.net/2009/05/what-would-you-say-to-people-from-the-developing-world-who-use-science-to-make-decisions-but-dont-necessarily-always-have-a-lot-of-time-or-know-a-lot-about-it/

======
sachmanb
I tried reformatting the original title so it was <85 characters but couldn't.

Interesting thing to think about - good comments in the article.

